

Watch a girl age decades, almost imperceptibly, in minutes - ternaryoperator
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57602108-1/watch-a-girl-age-decades-almost-imperceptibly-in-minutes/

======
contingencies
Interesting art. For me, this was definitely reminiscent of Buddhist
philosophy, which encourages contemplation of the temporal nature of all
experience as a means to habituate insightful modes of thought.

 _When, friends, a noble disciple understands aging and death, the origin of
aging and death, the cessation of aging and death, and the way leading to the
cessation of aging and death, in that way he is one of right view... and has
arrived at this true Dhamma._

[http://www.accesstoinsight.org/index-
subject.html#aging](http://www.accesstoinsight.org/index-subject.html#aging)

